# DIYMA Spring Break Nationals Member Meetup



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

I threw out an idea in the other SBN thread that it would be cool if some of us knuckleheads could all get together to talk shop, listen to each other's cars, have a beer, and just BS in general. The idea got a pretty positive response, so I said I would start a thread about it.

Here's what I am thinking:

***UPDATED***
March 24th, 6pm
Caribbean Jack's
721 Ballough Road
Daytona Beach, FL 32114

Please note, this is the updated location. Ocean Deck is probably going to be overcrowded b/c of Spring Break. Caribbean Jack's has good reviews and it's only about a mile and a half away from the Ocean Center and has on-site parking. 

If you feel so inclined to post in this thread if you are coming, great. If not thats ok too. Keep in mind in no way is this a DIYMA official or sponsored event. Lets see if we can get this going.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

lol i just saw a commercial for this place on tv yesterday. big spring breaker hangout


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

thegreatestpenn said:


> lol i just saw a commercial for this place on tv yesterday. big spring breaker hangout


IS that good or bad? You're right though, I somehow missed that it is "Spring Break" Nationals... It will probably be packed, we can move it if you guys think that it may be more prudent to do so.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

slowsedan01 said:


> IS that good or bad? .


it depends, if everyone doesn't mind a potentially raucous drunken crowd then it'll work. It may be pretty loud too; one of their bigger selling points is the dj and performances


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Plus that's a little early for the Kids lol
if I'm able to make it, I'd be down


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll be there with my laptop RTA setup and some other test equipment


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Also I'd be up for moving locations to somewhere a bit quieter


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Neil_J said:


> Also I'd be up for moving locations to somewhere a bit quieter


Excellent, happy to hear your bringing your RTA. I think moving locations may be a wise decision. I will let everyone know... Out of curiosity, where in FL are you?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

slowsedan01 said:


> Excellent, happy to hear your bringing your RTA. I think moving locations may be a wise decision. I will let everyone know... Out of curiosity, where in FL are you?


Melbourne. I texted someone that lives in the Daytona area about finding a place that wouldn't be filled with spring breakers. I'll let you know what I hear back.


----------



## SullyTT (Jan 6, 2010)

The place that the IASCA judges ended up at last year was pretty good. Relatively quiet, and out of the way. (Means sufficient parking). 

Ocean deck has a cover charge, and was way too noisy.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

SullyTT said:


> The place that the IASCA judges ended up at last year was pretty good. Relatively quiet, and out of the way. (Means sufficient parking).


What is the name of the place you speak of?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I was told that a place called Hidden Treasure in Port Orange is known not to be a hangout for spring breakers, hence the name I guess. Not sure how far from the ocean center that is.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

I will be at sbn this year, I may try to make it out to the meet as well.


----------



## SullyTT (Jan 6, 2010)

Neil_J said:


> What is the name of the place you speak of?


Captain's Tavern
Capt's Tavern Riverfront Grill | Capt's Tavern Seafood Steaks Pasta in Daytona Beach, Florida

Hopefully the judges will end up there again this year.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Neil_J said:


> I was told that a place called Hidden Treasure in Port Orange is known not to be a hangout for spring breakers, hence the name I guess. Not sure how far from the ocean center that is.


Port Orange is a fair distance from the Ocean Center, 30 minutes I would say.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

SullyTT said:


> Captain's Tavern
> Capt's Tavern Riverfront Grill*|*Capt's Tavern Seafood Steaks Pasta in Daytona Beach, Florida
> 
> Hopefully the judges will end up there again this year.


Ok, did some research, looks pretty good. I think it's safe to say Ocean Deck is out. I also found a nice place on the river on the mainland side, Caribbean Jack's. Being that it's not on the beach and seems like it has more of a mature crowd it should be a good choice. Its only about a mile and a half from the Ocean Center. 

Here's the two options:

Caribbean Jack's - Urban Spoon

Capt's Tavern - Urban Spoon It says that they are closed, but I don't think its accurate.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I vote Jack's


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

should be able to count me and rustbucketgrl in... quieter the better.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

Did I hear rta???? This would benefit me much since meca is doing rta sunday


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

thegreatestpenn said:


> Did I hear rta???? This would benefit me much since meca is doing rta sunday


There you go. Be at Caribbean Jack's at 6pm! BRILLIANT!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I can bring mine too.... might make it easier with more than one....


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Does anyone who's attending have the Autosound 2000 discs?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

slowsedan01 said:


> Does anyone who's attending have the Autosound 2000 discs?



I have a couple of them.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

bump oke:


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Bump indeed. SBN is only a week and a half away. Any one else attending the meetup?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm really excited to be going to this thing for the first time. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have eaten at C. Jack's several times - cool place. There is a large parking lot across the street from the entrance to the restaurant if you get there early enough.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

U showing up?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

No....unfortunately I screwed up and didn't look up the date and put it on the calendar. I should have scheduled a work trip during the same time....could have had an all expense trip to the show.....but you boys (and girls) have fun and take lots of pics.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Heart & Soul will be taking the stage at 7pm Saturday night. 

Looks like (via Google Earth) there is a big marina with a parking lot adjacent if we start to run out of room. Thanks for putting this together slowsedan01


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Notloudenuf said:


> Heart & Soul will be taking the stage at 7pm Saturday night.
> 
> Looks like (via Google Earth) there is a big marina with a parking lot adjacent if we start to run out of room. Thanks for putting this together slowsedan01


No worries. I better get a beer for this! :beerchug:


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

I will be in attendance for sure. Its been so long since i have gotten to listen to a goid set-up that i will be like a kid in a candy store! Look forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

slowsedan01 said:


> No worries. I better get a beer for this! :beerchug:


Sure.... buy all the beer ya want ;-)


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

If the awards ceremony was on Saturday instead of Sunday, I'd say whoever places highest or gets the highest score, buys the first round of beers  :beerchug:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

To anyone not attending SBN but thinking about attending this the 6pm may be a bit early as that's what time they hope to be wrapped up by... We can post as we leave the show?


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> To anyone not attending SBN but thinking about attending this the 6pm may be a bit early as that's what time they hope to be wrapped up by... We can post as we leave the show?


Not sure I understand what your saying. Are you saying if you are not attending the floor show, but are competing only that 6pm is to early? 

When I suggested the time I didn't know that they wouldn't be done until 6pm. I am in Jacksonville and wasn't planning on staying in Daytona that night, so 6pm worked the best for me since its not too late. If it needs to be later thats fine w/ me if it works out better for everyone else, but I may not be able to stay that long...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

What I'm meaning is the show should be wrapped or wrapping up at 6pm. Just didn't want to leave people hanging if we aren't there at 6.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

And by people not attending I meant anyone just dropping by the DIY meet and not attending anything else.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

I say we meet during the wrapup thing at the ocean center, and afterward, caravan down to Jacks. That should make it easier to round everyone up.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Works for me... I'll be wearing a team DIY shirt and driving a blue tc with ny plates... (daily driver so please don't call me a girl. )


----------



## SullyTT (Jan 6, 2010)

Sound like a well organized group. I'm not sure where the judges will end up this year, but I'll mention Caribbean Jacks to Moe.

If I don't get to meet any of you at the meet, hopefully we'll meet in the lanes.


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)

I and another are in for the meet. We are comming from Tampa on Friday night.-Eric


----------



## strubby (Nov 1, 2010)

Caribean Jack's is a good choice. It isn't the largest place, but they should be able to put several high tops together outside if they're available. I have not been to the second choice, but if it's in Port Orange near A1A, it's no more than 15 mins from the Ocean Center.

I would love to go but I'll be at Mud Muckers for the weekend. Call me a *******, I don't care :laugh:


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

Where and when for the SBN? thanks.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

727south said:


> Where and when for the SBN? thanks.


SBN is this weekend March 23-25th, 2012 at the Ocean Center in Daytona Beach, FL


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

I will be there thanks


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Neil_J said:


> I say we meet during the wrapup thing at the ocean center, and afterward, caravan down to Jacks. That should make it easier to round everyone up.


What wrapup thing do you speak of?


----------



## tprince5 (Jan 11, 2011)

This sounds like a good time. I'll be going to my first sbn this year and would like to get to know some DIY enthusiasts. I'll also have my car with me which is an experimental work in progress...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

MD? that's a hike!


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Neil j and I are running late. Anyone at the Jack's yet?


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)

the three of us from tampa are here, how many u got comin?


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Im here. Kendall is on his way.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Great meeting guys! Thanx


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Darren again for putting this together. Good place and I even got Neill to demo my car on the way out.
H2Ocaver I didn't get to talk to you but nice meeting you, and I'm sorry I'm not sure who the other guy was sitting beside Grayson.


----------



## H2Ocaver (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm glad we all had a good time and once again-DIYMA is good people!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Guys- sorry I went out to cool the car off and such and it seemed like everyone was leavening while I was on the phone. My car is open to anyone who wants a listen at the event! Just find me and make sure you bring some music that you enjoy!


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Great meeting everyone. Good times, good people.


----------



## joebooch (Feb 9, 2012)

slowsedan01 said:


> Great meeting everyone. Good times, good people.


:2thumbsup: had a great time starting with Neil's Friday midnight install wrap up right through some member demos this am. 

- Joe


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait for more photos and SQ results!


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

results are needed


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

It was a pleasure meeting everyone and listening to your systems. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone have results?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Scott Buwalda had the highest sq and install score in his G35 and won his class. That is all I know as of now


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Steve Head's Big Meat Truck won meca extreme, 4th iasca!

Aspen got 2nd meca 2 seat and 3rd iasca 2 seat. Aspen consisted of a 3 speaker/ 1 amp set up which if I may say sounded phenomenal! Congrats to Sir Steve!! Welcome back!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

BigRed said:


> Scott Buwalda had the highest sq and install score in his G35 and won his class. That is all I know as of now


I heard Fred Lynch's saturn lost to Scott by 1 point.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> I heard Fred Lynch's saturn lost to Scott by 1 point.


I did'nt get any scores, but if thats true, it was close


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

nepl29 said:


> Steve Head's Big Meat Truck won meca extreme, 4th iasca!
> 
> Aspen got 2nd meca 2 seat and 3rd iasca 2 seat. Aspen consisted of a 3 speaker/ 1 amp set up which if I may say sounded phenomenal! Congrats to Sir Steve!! Welcome back!


I had an opportunity to listen to the Big Meat truck, and it literally blew every other car I listened to out of the water! My jaw is still on the floor.




SouthSyde said:


> I heard Fred Lynch's saturn lost to Scott by 1 point.


Yep, Scott took it by one point.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Neil_J said:


> I had an opportunity to listen to the Big Meat truck, and it literally blew every other car I listened to out of the water! My jaw is still on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Scott took it by one point.


I really wanted to demo your Mini but i couldn't find you. Did you a chance to hear the Aspen? I still cant believe it was only a 3 speaker 1 amp set up


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh, and thanks to everyone I met over the weekend! Especially Brian/Turbosupra, mirage_man, and h20caver for the 1:30 AM emergency wiring job Friday night. My scores were admittedly very bad due to a rushed install job and bad tune, but they'd be zeros if these guys hadn't stepped up.

I probably learned more on Saturday and Sunday from listening to cars than the previous 6 months of reading this forum. I threw the idea out yesterday about doing an unofficial workshop / listening session sometime this fall if anyone else is interested. I'll hopefully have something listen-able by then


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

nepl29 said:


> I really wanted to demo your Mini but i couldn't find you. Did you a chance to hear the Aspen? I still cant believe it was only a 3 speaker 1 amp set up


I would have been wasting your time, the Mini sounded pretty bad, especially Friday :blush: I'm going to rip the MS-8 out and put in a real processor, then spend the next few months dialing it in.

I didn't get to hear the Aspen. I think I was lucky enough to get some seat time in the Big Meat truck. I didn't get to hear Scott's car either, as much as I tried. The other one that really had the imaging nailed down was Dave's Chrysler 300C (it had a center channel which helped a lot, but I think it was the dash mount mids that made it sound so good)


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Neil_J said:


> I would have been wasting your time, the Mini sounded pretty bad, especially Friday :blush: * I'm going to rip the MS-8 out and put in a real processor*, then spend the next few months dialing it in.
> 
> I didn't get to hear the Aspen. I think I was lucky enough to get some seat time in the Big Meat truck. I didn't get to hear Scott's car either, as much as I tried. The other one that really had the imaging nailed down was Dave's Chrysler 300C (it had a center channel which helped a lot, but I think it was the dash mount mids that made it sound so good)


I also had the ms-8 and i was not happy. I probably demo a good 12-14 cars and *all of them* sounded better than mines when i had the ms8. I also didnt hear Scott car but im ok with that. The BIG MEAT was all i need to hear.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

congrats to everyone... just got back from dinner and I'm beat-

It was a great pleasure meeting so many cool guys. Fl seems like it has its fair share of talent in it.

 sleep and road. more to follow soon.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

I missed meat's truck (it was raining at the time  ). Congrats to Steve on two awesome installs. Anyone know how that wicked Eclipse with the Arc/HAT/T3 install made out?


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone have results?

Rookie:

Amateur: 

Pro/Am: 

Pro: 

Ultimate: 

Expert 2-Seat: 

Expert 1-seat: 
1 - Scott Buwalda
2 - Fred Lynch

SQC 1 seat: 

SQC 2 seat:


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

This was a great year for me, im not only the Canadian Amateur SQ/Install/Triple crown champion but in now also the INAC Amateur 1st place SQ champ and 2nd place install champ! Great show guys, congrats to all the winners and everyone that came out to compete!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats thrill house on the victory ... It was hard earned and well deserved ... Safe travels Back to south America lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

South america? You mean the northern north america?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> South america? You mean the northern north america?


Nope. Eye mint watt eye saz


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Nope. Eye mint watt eye saz


Toronto, Ontario is in South America?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Toronto, Ontario is in South America?


Upstate ny does not = Daytona.... Ya had to be there.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

BowDown said:


> Toronto, Ontario is in South America?


Naw man, it is way-way upper NY state.


----------

